# Florida Woodturning Symposium



## Spinartist (Jan 24, 2017)

http://floridawoodturningsymposium.com/

Jan, 27 - 29, 2017 is the Florida Woodturning Symposium near Eustis, Fl.
Info is in the link above.

Lee


----------

